#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Limitations of Competitive Learning, neural-network,pdfs, lecture-notes, downloads

## sortin

Competitive learning is lacking in the capability to add modern clusters whenever deemed necessary.
Competitive  learning does not guarantee stability in forming clusters. If the  learning rate η is constant, so the winning unit that responds to a  pattern may well continue altering during training.
If the learning  rate η is minimizing with time, it might become too small to update  cluster centers when new data of differentprobability are presented.





  Similar Threads: NPS for Knowledge-Engineering, neural-network, pdfs, lecture-notes, downloads Optimization, neural-network,pdfs, lecture-notes, downloads Using SOM for Phoneme Recognition, neural-network,pdfs, lecture-notes, downloads Speech processing, neural network, lecture notes, downloads Pattern Recognition and Classification,neural-network,pdfs, lecture-notes, downloads

----------

